# F-117 Nighthawk



## FastTrax (Nov 4, 2020)

www.f-117a.com

www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/news/features/history/f-117.html

www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/f-117.htm

www.airforcemag.com/article/0790blackjet/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_F-117_Nighthawk


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 4, 2020)

Dear husband and I are ashamed to be Canadian on this front.

Second largest country in the world, we should possess the world's largest fleet of nuclear submarines and fighter jets.

All I have to say is thank heavens for NATO.


----------

